# Top 5 moderately priced ILF limbs (under $350)



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

1.pre-owned winex..2. pre-owned samick extremes...3. new winacts...4. heard a lot of good things about the sebastian flutes but haven't used them...5. pre-owned pse xpressions.....


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Samick Masters news in shop here in Spain 352$ (276€)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Win & Win Pro Accent
Sebastian Flute Carbon Foam
Samick Athelete Carbon Foam
Hoyt G3
EXE Masters


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Bduplin's thread on "5 top limbs if money is no object" is getting a lot of action. I started this thread as a response so that the "common man", who does not have the chance to shoot high end limbs, could voice their opinion and provide guidance and leadership to the money challenge majority out there. Also welcome are high end limb shooters who know what a good limb feels like -- and have opinions on moderately priced limbs.

$600 a set -- I wish!!! Maybe if I could just buy the upper for $300 and pair it with a TREX lower. What do you say? If you cannot name five, tell me what you have shot that you like and not like and why.

Currently, I am stringwalking with a set of PSE Pro Elites on a Best Moon Arco Nudo and really like them. They are smooth and produce good velocity even at my longest string crawl. This is my indoor bow. I am breaking in an outdoor setup and probably will need a new set of limbs once I figure out the draw weight that I am most comfortable with at long distance.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I forgot to thank those that have already responded. Great input.


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

Sebastian Flute Carbon Foam limbs are without a doubt the best deal for the buck. The old model was great and Alt. has some on sale for $133! I haven't shot the new model but I am sure they will preform much better than the price tag suggests.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

AeroTec-Man said:


> Sebastian Flute Carbon Foam limbs are without a doubt the best deal for the buck. The old model was great and Alt. has some on sale for $133! I haven't shot the new model but I am sure they will preform much better than the price tag suggests.


That sounds like a great deal. Too bad their aren't any left that are 30 pounds or over, sigh...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Hank...pse pro-elites are rebranded winacts....excellent limbs for the money....has won olympic medals and longest surviving limbs in the win & win line-up....PS...i got new winacts last nov for only about $260 IIRC...


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

This is just over the $350 limit you set, but illustrates how you can sometimes find very high end gear for a good price.

Nearly new 36# Extreme BF's on ebay for $369
http://cgi.ebay.com/Samick-Extreme-BF-Limbs-medium-36-pounds_W0QQitemZ220375916306QQ


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*S. Flute*

I recently bought some Flute GSF from Alt. I really like them. I am a weekend warrior not an elite but they do shoot very well for me and at a price that anyone can go with. around 175. Gar.


----------



## bduplin (Jun 5, 2008)

I think for $220 the Samick Universal CarbonWood limbs give you alot of bang for the buck. I love mine.


----------



## blue_ridge (Mar 20, 2008)

I also am just a weekend warrior, but can say I recently purchased a used set of Samick Masters and think they perform equaly well to the Winex's I had. and the feel is better IMO. nothing against Winex, they were incredible limbs but Masters can be found for less.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

IMHO it is better to get pre-owned top of the line limbs than brand new mid-range ones.....


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

jmvargas said:


> IMHO it is better to get pre-owned top of the line limbs than brand new mid-range ones.....


And even better if they come accustomed to shooting in the gold.


----------



## yeeha (Nov 23, 2007)

*Limbs*

I think Samick universal carbon/wood , hoyt 300 carbon /wood , are twovery nice limbs under 350.00 Bob


----------



## yeeha (Nov 23, 2007)

*Forgot*

Also right under 400.00 i would pick the w&w ProAccent limbs Bob


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

After carefully considering all the input above, I made my choice:

Border CXB 36# at $353

(Nevermind that shipping was another $68 so it definitely did not end up in the $350 range).

These limbs were not mentioned by anyone -- oh, well.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*hank*

guess your just a rebel...lol.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i love the pro eliets!! im tryn to find a pair for my backup, after that id look at used winexes.


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

Hank, Vittorio....I'm with you guys. I went with intermediate limbs. Just yesterday recieved my order from AltServices...I went with the WW Pro Accent limbs at 38# ($304) for my Pinnacle ll giving me about 44# at the fingers. WOW...I'm an amatuer and just getting into ILF archery, but I'm in love. Just came in from my back yard target. At 15yds ( not a great distance but) on a 1" black center on 4" red dot target (Yellow Jacket bag) of 4 arrows all in the red two touching the black, 3 of the arrows touching each other and one an inch away. I had three of four in the red at 22 yds. I shoot only with a bare bow, no weights or sights. I also got a set of SF GSF glass limbs and an Hoyt Excel 21" riser. The SF limbs were $94. They shoot ok but I have to admit the WW Pro Accents are smooth. My only other compairison limb is the WW Winstorm. Of the three limbs I own the Accents ARE IT...!

If I split the shipping between the three items the WW limbs only cost $320.


----------

